

Ask HN: What should I ask for in salary negotiations? - zrb0529

I'll be graduating in May and I've luckily been introduced to a company who is currently in need of a technical writer to support one of their software teams. The job entails documenting the company's APIs and is a pretty good gig for someone just starting out. I have some experience with software development though I'm not an expert and I'll be having my first phone interview in a couple of days and I know that if I do well enough I'll have to discuss salary which always makes me nervous. So, what sort of figure should I give so that I don't look arrogant but, also, so that I won't undervalue myself?
======
iaw
Don't offer a figure. Try to do research on pay for similar positions (look in
various locations around the country, possibly using glassdoor and a cost of
living adjustment calculator) but this should be for your own comfort.

[1] sums it up, the essence is that they know better than you what they can
afford and that by offering a number you only disadvantage yourself. If you're
uncomfortable about negotiating an optimal package just make them make you an
offer and if it exceeds a threshold take it...

[1] <http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/>

~~~
logn
Yes, don't offer a number. They might make you feel silly for you not offering
one but that's part of their tactic. Just mention your qualifications and that
you want to be paid market rate or slightly above.

Also, apply to several other jobs so you have competing offers. Do mention
your other applications if specifically asked. And in end-stage negotiations
feel free to play the companies off each other, such as "Sorry, I'd really
love to accept, but I have a competing offer that makes much more financial
sense for me at this point. I haven't firmly accepted the other offer yet, as
it's been a very difficult decision since your company has such a wonderful
opportunity." But don't bluff and don't act like you're taking a bank hostage;
be civil, honest, and prepared to follow through on what you say. And at this
point, Joel's advice applies:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/11/26.html>

But at the end of the day don't get too wrapped up in money or extracting
maximum value. You have years and years to climb the pay ladder.

------
justin_vanw
I'm assuming that you are in tech, and specifically a programmer. In
negotiations, it's standard procedure to start by asking for something absurd.
I would ask for what you make now + 30%, or what you think they will pay +30%.
Either they will counter-offer something more reasonable, or they will balk
and retract the offer. If they retract the offer, you didn't want to work
there.

If you _need_ a job because you are unemployed or something, well, that's a
different situation entirely.

------
aiurtourist
Above all, find other people in your position and area and ask them what they
make.

In addition to salary, also consider equity, which is a different discussion
depending on the size and stage of the company.

Piaw Na's book has a good chapter on compensation negotiation regardless of
your geographic area. It's well worth the $25:
<http://books.piaw.net/guide/index.html>

See also iaw's advice. Good luck!

